# [gelöst] installation über wlan

## teddydeluxe

ich wollte gerade gentoo per live cd installieren, aber ich habe probleme das wlan einzurichten. net-setup schlug fehl, da es sich um ein wpa2 geschützes netzwerk handelt. die wlan karte wird scheinbar erkannt.

meine wpa_supplicant_conf sieht so aus :

```
crtl_interface=var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="Moby_Dick"

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA_PSK

mode=1

pairwise=CCMP

group=CCMP

psk="pass"

}
```

iwconfig :

lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

```
wlan0  IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"Moby_Dick"

          Mode:Managed Acces Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management: off
```

wieso ist encrytion off ?

aber einen host pingen, kann ich nicht ? was habe ich nicht beachtet ?

danke

edit : die /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_"wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="ath5k"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

Last edited by teddydeluxe on Thu Oct 13, 2011 2:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## aleph-muc

nur ein Schuss ins Blaue:

in Deiner Anzeige ist keine IP-Adresse in den Daten der wlan0. DHCP nicht aktiv?

grüße

aleph

----------

## teddydeluxe

dhcp ist an und in der conf.d/net auch eingetragen. muss es noch irgednwo eingetragen werden ?

----------

## firefly

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules_"wpa_supplicant"
> 
> ...

 

Die wpa_supplicant_wlan0 zeile sieht falsch aus, aus welchen grund bist du darauf gekommen diese zeile so einzutragen?

diese zeile sollte eher so aussehen

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> edit : die /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> ```
> modules_"wpa_supplicant"
> 
> ...

 

Auch nur ein Schuss ins Blaue..  :Wink: 

Versuche es doch mal mit 

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

 Und starte das ganze dann mit /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start (oder ggf restart)

/edit: Ah, da war firefly ein wenig flotter...

----------

## teddydeluxe

 :Smile:  also den treiber habe ich selbst eingetragen, hab die zeile jetzt geändert, aber da fällt mir auf, dass in init.d kein net.wlan0 vorhanden ist. wie kann das denn sein ?

----------

## Josef.95

Dann fehlt dir vermutlich noch der Symlink - lege ihn an 

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

----------

## teddydeluxe

dankeschön, jetzt ist es drin, aber pingen kann ich immer noch nicht.

dhcpcp wlan0 bleibt auch stehen nach eine timeout

Warning : net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive -> das sollte ja nicht die ursache sein

----------

## Josef.95

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> .... aber pingen kann ich immer noch nicht.

 

Warum nicht?

Magst du kurz beschreiben wie dein ping Befehl und deren Ausgabe (Fehlermeldung) ausschaut?

Gibt es einen passenden nameserver Eintrag in der /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## teddydeluxe

mein ping befehl ist einfach ping www.google.de

das ergebnis ist : unknown host

meine resolv kann ich morgen posten, da ich erst morgen wieder zu hause bin, aber ich hab diese nicht verändert, ich dachte die dns würden vom dhcp übernommen. wenn das nicht der fall ist, wird es natürlich daran liegen...

ich werde das morgen mal testen. vielen dank

----------

## teddydeluxe

also in der resolv.conf steht nichts, da sie vom dhcp ständig überschrieben wird

hab die dhcpcd.conf jetzt angepasst nach einen bsp aus dem netz

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0

{

range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.15;

default-lease-time 86400;

max-lease-time 2592000;

}

aber eine verbindung bekomme ich immer noch nicht. woran könnte es liegen ?

----------

## teddydeluxe

also nochmal vielen dank für euren support   :Very Happy:   jetzt läufts. hab die resolv.conf leer gelassen. der fehler war : obwohl iwconfig managed mode angezeigt hat, musste ich noch in der conf.d/net explixit angeben iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

----------

